# I'm Thinking About Going Bioactive...



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Howdy,
I have always loved the thought of a bioactive rat cage and have recently considered going bioactive. I thought some of you guys would have experience and tips to help me. I don't have any specific questions, I just want to know anything you guys think I might find helpful!


----------



## DonutandCoffee (Nov 14, 2020)

So, I don’t I have a bioactive cage. But using coconut fiber is a good idea for digging. You can even spray it with a spray bottle so it’s not overly dry. Reptile eco earth soil also works well (getting a bag of coconut soil is usually cheaper though). Using a cat litter scoops to scoop things out of the coconut fiber soil is a good idea too. I did this when I used a fish tank as a dig box with treats and stuff.
If you do end up doing a bioactive cage theme, you should post some pictures of it!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks, I will if I do.


DonutandCoffee said:


> If you do end up doing a bioactive cage theme, you should post some pictures of it!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

So, has anyone gone bioactive on this forum? I'm very curious.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Only time I tried making a coconut fibre dig box it suddenly ws full of mould and had grass and mushrooms growing out of it.
IMO its too easy for them to get contaminated and harbor bacteria.


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tinytoes said:


> So, has anyone gone bioactive on this forum? I'm very curious.


Me too, such a fascinating way to enrich you rats lives.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I think I will try just adding an organic dig box, with soil and leaf litter and grasses, etc.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I've read up on it, and joined a FB group just to see what they post. Interesting, but very time consuming. One must be dedicated to keeping your animals in an almost zoo-like enclosure. Fine line between healthy and hazardous


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

DonutandCoffee said:


> Using a cat litter scoops to scoop things out of the coconut fiber soil is a good idea too. I did this when I used a fish tank as a dig box with treats and stuff.
> If you do end up doing a bioactive cage theme, you should post some pictures of it!


I'm making a digging box from plexiglass and coroplast (for the bottom), and ordered two bricks of coconut coir. I'm not ready for bioactive yet, I can't imagine bugs and worms in my apartment. I want to provide some enrichment for my girls and I think the slightly higher humidity of the coir can be beneficial for their skin. The air tends to be very dry in apartments in winter due to heating. But the fact that they gonna pee and poo in there worries me. Is it easy to spot the part of the coir fiber where they peed? Do they pee and poo on the surface only, or inside as well?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I've been trying to start a thread about my Critter Nation cage and a natural set up, but I'm not getting approval. Here is my cage so far, I've used reeds and grasses, apple tree limb and sisal rope cargo net. Dig box is under the shelf in the back.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

Aww! So natural! What is this metal rack? It's not an original cage accessory, rather something repurposed, is it?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

It's the frame for the tray, adjustable. I don't have the tray yet, but I think using cardboard on the back and front, and leaving the middle open to access the dig box might work better. Like this...


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Tinytoes said:


> I've been trying to start a thread about my Critter Nation cage and a natural set up, but I'm not getting approval.


Sorry I'm the only person who moderates this forum and i've been at work all day, for some reason the spam filter likes to put people into approval if they suddenly post longer posts than usual, its not the best


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

That looks great, maybe some more accessories in the color green would add to your theme even more.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> Sorry I'm the only person who moderates this forum and i've been at work all day, for some reason the spam filter likes to put people into approval if they suddenly post longer posts than usual, its not the best


Thank you for your time on this forum, I wasn't sure if my images were too big or I shouldn't reference the name of my non-profit rescue. I took the name out just in case. I'm learning so much from all the good people here!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I've seen enough videos of bio environments with their creepy crawlies and bugs and such. No thank you, and that's a hard NO thank you. Not for me. Soil and leaves are fine, but I don't feel the need to create a bioactive environment.


----------

